# تقنية الـ mpls



## Ali Hussein 88 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

[FONT=&quot]أقدم لكم هذا الموضوع المتواضع الملخص عن إحدى تقنيات الشبكات المستخدمة للبنية التحتية (مقسم البروتوكولات المتعددة) بالإضافة لمقارنتها مع التقنيات السابقة لها متضمنة عرض بسيط للميزات التي حصلنا عليها من جراء هذه التقنية وفوائدها ... [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وقد سلطت الضوء قليلاً عن الشبكات الوهمية الخاصة وحاجتنا إليها لدعم الإتصال بين عدة فروع لشبكة ضخمة في جميع أنحاء العالم مع المحافظة على السرية والحماية العالية في نقل المعلومات:5:. 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الرجاء تحميل الموضوع من الرابط التالي: (وهو ملف Word حجمه صغير:15[/FONT]


http://www.4shared.com/file/_kUkfgTA/MPLS_laila_sabbagh.html?cau2=403tNull


إشراف الدكتور: محمد نجيب صلاحو 

تقدمة الطالبة: ليلى صباغ :7:
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## np4e (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي على الملف ،وبارك الله فيك ،،،،


----------



## eng-sawsan (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المفيد​


----------



## علي 80 (2 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## bluebird88 (18 فبراير 2013)

شكرا شكرا شكرا الله يبارك فيك


----------



## محمدالبكالي (23 يونيو 2014)

_بارك الله فيكم جميعا_


----------

